# Bristol to Bath cycle path closure



## BigAl68 (29 Sep 2014)

Does anyone know how long the path is due to close for. There are numerous signs Bath side of the fishponds tunnel saying it's closing from next week but they all have different times ranging from 9 weeks to 30 odd? 

I can't seem to find any real information online it seems.


----------



## summerdays (29 Sep 2014)

I'm assuming 9 weeks from next week. I think this is the divirsion route they are suggesting but I might take a slightly different route or vary it depending on which direction I'm going in once I try it. I don't always go down the B2BRP so I wouldn't mind if you let me know once you spot it is actually closed.


----------



## BigAl68 (29 Sep 2014)

@summerdays

I will update you when if I see the path closed next week. And thanks for the update


----------



## Rasmus (4 Oct 2014)

Official info via the Bristol cycle campaign twitter:

http://www.southglos.gov.uk/news/bridge-widening-works-in-staple-hill/


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2014)

The map on that South Glos page is rubbish, it only shows up to the South Glos boundary, and doesn't actually mark the route on the map.


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Oct 2014)

Arghhhh. Well having been off work last week since the path closed I forgot about this until this morning at 5.30am when I was struggling against the wind and rain. The signage for the diversion couldn't be less clear and yes I did get totally lost and went around in a circle for approx 25 minutes.

Why the hell the council haven't put separate signs for cyclists and road traffic baffles me. If you follow the diversion signs then they just lead you a merry dance with a number now moved, hidden behind other items such as BT junction boxes or pushed over buy the weather/drunks over the weekend. It was after coming around in a big circle that I remembered the map above so thanks @summerdays and then managed to get to acacia avenue and the path. All in all what is about 1500 meters or so took about 40 minutes but lesson learnt and I thought I knew Bristol but it seems in a downpour in the pitch black I can't navigate for toffee....


----------



## summerdays (13 Oct 2014)

I came across it for the first time last week, when I needed to rush home as one child had forgotten their keys and seemed to think we should be nice to him because he was going to have to stand outside for over an hour!

I would have been lost, if it wasn't for following other cyclists who seemed to know the way. I just followed the line but I guess there isn't that many when you are commuting.

Another tip I picked up on Facebook or Twitter was not to go down to the temporary traffic lights where the diversion seemed to be pointing and get stuck in that traffic.


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Oct 2014)

Oh I went through the lights, back over the path and then back through the lights on the first loop. I now have looked on Google maps and have a far better route planned for later and if it's faster and straightforward I will use that again in the morning. Bloody useless signs though


----------



## BigAl68 (13 Oct 2014)

Got home far easier than getting to work. And in the light of day it was easy to spot the dodgy position of the signs and the actual diversion. Got a proper soaking but the ride was good for the soul.


----------



## runner (14 Oct 2014)

summerdays said:


> I came across it for the first time last week, when I needed to rush home as one child had forgotten their keys and seemed to think we should be nice to him because he was going to have to stand outside for over an hour!
> 
> I would have been lost, if it wasn't for following other cyclists who seemed to know the way. I just followed the line but I guess there isn't that many when you are commuting.
> 
> Another tip I picked up on Facebook or Twitter was not to go down to the temporary traffic lights where the diversion seemed to be pointing and get stuck in that traffic.



do not turn right at Teewell Hill...at the t lights...go straight on and then right and avoid the traffic lights


----------



## runner (14 Oct 2014)

yeah we all got a little wet...but hey it's fun...I was warm damp and cosy...and enjoyed every minute


----------



## mgarl10024 (15 Oct 2014)

Been a while since I went through that tunnel - though it is a treat on a hot summer day. My GF doesn't like it - she finds that her speed unconsciously jumps from a 12mph pootle to 16mph.


----------



## tadpole (15 Oct 2014)

It is safer to come off, on the Clifford Road side, join the thicket ave road, up High street/Broad street. turn off at White lodge road and rejoin at Signal road. 
I followed their diversion the first night and not only got stuck at the Traffic lights on Teewell Bridge, (that's is the "dangerously narrow" road Bridge they are working on to make it wider for cars. as it's so dangerous they've decided to direct all the vulnerable cycle and foot traffic on to.) and was struck on the hip by an impatient peanut driving a car, knocking me off my bike. He did stop, but only long enough to call me a fiddle**


----------



## summerdays (15 Oct 2014)

Oh dear! The sort of well thought out diversions we have come to expect from South Glos really 

Not knowing that area, what makes that route better though I was contemplating going up to the main road myself - it is easy to turn out right onto it? (that's what is putting me off doing it if it will be a pain waiting for a gap). In the morning it would be an easy left turn when the traffic would be likely to be busier.


----------



## BigAl68 (15 Oct 2014)

I have been giving the diversion a miss and as @tadpole suggests get off on Clifford road side, up kensington road and then acacia ave and then straight along high st/broad st until you reach white lodge road and back down to the path. Less stopping and starting and less chance of getting squeezed by cars.


----------



## mgarl10024 (14 Nov 2014)

I've just been emailed by SGC with a new route:

---
All,
Attached is an amended diversion route for the current closure of the Bristol –Bath Railway Path as part of the Staple Hill bridge widening works.
The route has been changed because the original diversion included a lane that is not currently adopted highway. Amended diversion route is as follows:
A diversion route will be in place while the work is carried out via Signal Road access ramp, Teewell Hill, Teewell Avenue, Seymour Road, High Street, Soundwell Road, Page Road, Upper Station Road and Acacia Road before re-joining the railway path via the access track.
We apologise for any inconvenience this may cause to your journey while these essential works are carried out.
Regards
---


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2014)

I'd see something saying about an amended route but with no explanation. You'd think they would suggest a route avoiding the temporary traffic lights since that's possible.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Nov 2014)

I noticed that the lane/footpath that is part of the diversion near the school yesterday has had red bollards and plastic fencing put up in a zig zag to form some sort of calming measure. Not sure if this is the council or local residents.


----------



## the_mikey (14 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I noticed that the lane/footpath that is part of the diversion near the school yesterday has had red bollards and plastic fencing put up in a zig zag to form some sort of calming measure. Not sure if this is the council or local residents.



I believe some of the local residents by the lane are becoming a bit hostile to the cyclists using the diversion, hence the change of route. It also turns out that the lane used isn't adopted as public highway..


----------



## bmanns (21 Nov 2014)

Hi all. Does anyone know when the works are due to be finished and the section of the cycle path in question is to be re-opened?


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2014)

It was supposed to be about 9 weeks from the beginning of October ish so it would be at least another couple of weeks. I've been avoiding it sometimes but find the diversion ok on the way in but a bit solid on the main road in the evening.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2014)

Just looked on one site but hoping this one isn't correct (hopefully it refers to the road under signal control):


----------



## bmanns (26 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. _Hopefully_ it should only be another week then after this one. Looking forward to getting back on it, as cycling on the road in the dark with the weather we've been having (especially given I wear glasses) is far from ideal. Also within the last week, EVERY driver on the road seems to be have been replaced by a complete moron (or should that be even more of a moron?).

Roll on the re-opening.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

This morning I noticed another cyclist get off and walk the bit they have now banned us cycling, and considering how long the lights were red on the main road that's what I'm doing next time. But looking forward to being back on the path!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> This morning I noticed another cyclist get off and walk the bit they have now banned us cycling, and considering how long the lights were red on the main road that's what I'm doing next time. But looking forward to being back on the path!



I have been cycling thorough at 5.30am and walking the bike at 4.30pm. Also noticed this at the lights the other day.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I have been cycling thorough at 5.30am and walking the bike at 4.30pm. Also noticed this at the lights the other day.
> View attachment 62643


That's ok I was law abiding, though I wouldn't bother sitting at the lights again, I would definitely get off and walk round the corner if I'd seen them go red!


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

Were the police out on the path when you went in this morning or did you sneak past whilst they were still in bed, though I guess there aren't that many pedestrians trying to cross the path at Whitehall that early. You would have to have been a fool to have been caught this morning though I'd overheard a conversation so knew they were planning to be there sometime.


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2014)

summerdays said:


> Were the police out on the path when you went in this morning or did you sneak past whilst they were still in bed, though I guess there aren't that many pedestrians trying to cross the path at Whitehall that early. You would have to have been a fool to have been caught this morning though I'd overheard a conversation so knew they were planning to be there sometime.



http://road.cc/content/news/137040-police-use-speed-guns-target-cyclists-bristol-bath-railway-path


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

@summerdays
No I do fly down that part of the path at ten to six most mornings. There is an old chap who sometimes walks his dogs and I slow to a trundle when I see him. When I come home however I stop my bike at the crossing at Devon Road when mums and kids are crossing.

I have been discussing this with some friends in Easton this evening and this seems to be a vocal minority of new residents showing their metal against a small minority of idiots who fly down through other bikes and pedestrians during rush hour. We will never please anyone, let alone every one when so much hatred is banging about. The bike user group meeting I was going to go to tonight in Easton was already awash with anecdotes about the dozens of kids hit by bikes.... And breath


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

And the road cc diatribe sums up the them and us mentality. That's why I no longer post there as they are mainly a bunch of mysogiginsts and car haters. Love me, love my bike...


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

I do go through the area at school time and there are some idiots around. But as one person says it is a victim of it's success. I think the path from Whitehall inwards could do with being widened. I really enjoy seeing the kids on their bikes on the way to school, there are several small Islabikes that I often see.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

I agree. We had a go at calculating the number of bikes that would have come down the path at that time of day. We recconned by our use of the path and two being local that approx 400 per hour at rush hour. That's 3.5% over 20mph and that's just doing that speed doesnt account for their riding style etc. I could be doing 20 and drop to 5 miles an hour very quickly if I see something to slow for. 

Easton new money and idiots on bikes making news when there isn't much to be honest.


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> I agree. We had a go at calculating the number of bikes that would have come down the path at that time of day. We recconned by our use of the path and two being local that approx 400 per hour at rush hour. That's 3.5% over 20mph and that's just doing that speed doesnt account for their riding style etc. I could be doing 20 and drop to 5 miles an hour very quickly if I see something to slow for.
> 
> Easton new money and idiots on bikes making news when there isn't much to be honest.



The path has become too popular !
From school kids walking 4/5 abreast to dog walkers trying to keep their dogs ' under their control ' to cyclists & bike users !

Segregated lanes would be great but probably a pipe dream !!!


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

@summerdays.... So anyway back to more important things. When is the deadline for the F photo challenge?


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> The path has become too popular !
> From school kids walking 4/5 abreast to dog walkers trying to keep their dogs ' under their control ' to cyclists & bike users !
> 
> Segregated lanes would be great but probably a pipe dream !!!



I am glad it's there as we almost lost it to the rapid bus lane plan a few years ago. The path is great and horrible in equal measure. I just use my brains but this doesn't go for everyone, especially the kids four wide or some of the dog walkers.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

Ok I've just seen this on Facebook:





Is the Mango tunnel the same? (Never heard it called that), the date due to reopen fits.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

Mango is its name if you live Mangotsfield side.... Now that has ruined my day, week, month etc if it is true....


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> @summerdays.... So anyway back to more important things. When is the deadline for the F photo challenge?


Weekend! I'll need to fortify myself with alcohol first!


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Mango is its name if you live Mangotsfield side.... Now that has ruined my day, week, month etc if it is true....


You learn something new every day!


----------



## the_mikey (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Mango is its name if you live Mangotsfield side.... Now that has ruined my day, week, month etc if it is true....



Mangotsfield United once earned themselves the name of 'The Mighty Mangos' after they beat Bristol Rovers in a wendyball tournament.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

You not local then? I bet you don't know banjo island either my babber?

I'm onto the council in the morning to see if this is true or just some mango lads with a sharpie


----------



## the_mikey (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> You not local then? I bet you don't know banjo island either my babber?
> 
> I'm onto the council in the morning to see if this is true or just some mango lads with a sharpie



I live on land that used to be part of the old Mangotsfield School, only they gave it some fancy name that doesn't sound like a field full of unappealing low quality turnips.


----------



## BigAl68 (26 Nov 2014)

Being born and bred in Chipping sodomy myself it was great when they decided to use Sodbury instead @the_mikey


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> You not local then? I bet you don't know banjo island either my babber?
> 
> I'm onto the council in the morning to see if this is true or just some mango lads with a sharpie


Not really, I'm an incomer though 20 years ago, I'm familiar with other islands such as Spike and Turbo!


----------



## Spartak (26 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Being born and bred in Chipping sodomy myself it was great when they decided to use Sodbury instead @the_mikey



I wasn't born in Sodbury but raised & educated there !

Sodbury Rocks


----------



## the_mikey (26 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> I wasn't born in Sodbury but raised & educated there !
> 
> Sodbury Rocks



Yate Rocks


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

Well back to the topic. The sign fishponds end this morning is now showing closed for 22 weeks! 

To be honest that was the worst journey to work in a few years. Double puncture front and rear, front lights died as had been using it in my mouth when fixing the the bike and then my spare led light was flat so cycled slowly with no lights for the last 5 miles.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> Well back to the topic. The sign fishponds end this morning is now showing closed for 22 weeks!
> 
> To be honest that was the worst journey to work in a few years. Double puncture front and rear, front lights died as had been using it in my mouth when fixing the the bike and then my spare led light was flat so cycled slowly with no lights for the last 5 miles.


 on more than one count!

I've just come round the ring road, to the East of the M32 is clear (well not of traffic), but to the west of it is pea soup - though lots of cars seem to have run out of batteries to power their lights too


----------



## bmanns (27 Nov 2014)

Well that's it for me and cycling for some time. I'm not the most confident of cyclists but I was able to live with cycling on the road for around 8 weeks. But 22 weeks? Absolutely disgraceful from the council/builders. How can you be around 300% over deadline? Absolutely disgraceful. I cannot put in to words how angry I am (without being banned). Absolute joke. The council and building staff should hang their heads in shame. The fact is it won't be 22 weeks either - it could well be years. 8 weeks was clearly a number plucked out of thin air and 22 weeks is bound to be also. I will be truly amazed if it is open before June/July 2015.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

I have just come of the line with the engineer from South Glos. Yes 22 weeks is the current plan as they discovered last Friday that the agents carrying out the work have discovered issues. A press statement is due out on Monday.

I had him on the phone for 10 minutes asking about the poor diversions, the lack of communication etc and he was somewhat embarrassed about the whole thing.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Oh drat!

So when does 22 weeks take us to?


----------



## Spartak (27 Nov 2014)

Just cycled to the Mango side & taken this photo !

35 weeks !!! From 1/9/14


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Just calculated 35 weeks from 1/9 takes us to about 1st May!!!!! Mind you they didn't close the path in September, so lets hope work can continue without the path being closed. 

You would think in this day and age you would be able to build bridges whilst maintaining a safe route underneath at least some of the time.


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

I asked the engineer at the council the same. I also asked how this squares with theirs and Bristol cc green and cycling agenda. I think he did sound sympathetic but could offer no answers.


----------



## bmanns (27 Nov 2014)

Summerdays makes a great point to be honest.

They'll argue health & safety; but I'd hazard a guess more accidents (deaths?) may come as a result of forcing uncomfortable cyclists down stupidly dangerous roads and diversions for an additional 20 or so weeks.

Ridiculous.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Ok I've asked someone and have got a suggestion of March, though that's still 4 months away!


----------



## BigAl68 (27 Nov 2014)

The engineer at south Gloucestershire said March but couldn't confirm. He also wouldn't tell me the issue they have found but it would be covered in Mondays press release..... I miss the tunnel


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2014)

Apart from anything at this time of year you get the weird experiences of the tunnel being warmer than outside sometimes, and rarely a weird light/mist effect.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (7 Dec 2014)

summerdays said:


> Ok I've just seen this on Facebook:
> View attachment 62656
> 
> Is the Mango tunnel the same? (Never heard it called that), the date due to reopen fits.


 That's Council engineers for you....always messing up time calculations


----------



## bmanns (9 Dec 2014)

I haven't seen any further reporting of this? You'd have hoped the papers and media would have been all over it due to the shockingly bad estimate they originally provided?


----------



## thornstar (9 Dec 2014)

bmanns said:


> I haven't seen any further reporting of this? You'd have hoped the papers and media would have been all over it due to the shockingly bad estimate they originally provided?



Nah. They'd only be over it like flies to a turd if it was a road closure, no matter how minor the road. The closure merely affects lowly bikes and pedestrians so they simply don't care.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (3 Jan 2015)

Current signs read 22 weeks. Estimated completion around March


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

The mutterings on Facebook this morning are pointing out that the south glos road closure website now says 31st July!

Just when it was starting to feel that March was almost close! Just how can an inept council turn a 9 week closure into 11 months? And why aren't they telling cyclists this rather than leaving them to find it out themselves!


----------



## runner (6 Feb 2015)

summerdays said:


> The mutterings on Facebook this morning are pointing out that the south glos road closure website now says 31st July!
> 
> Just when it was starting to feel that March was almost close! Just how can an inept council turn a 9 week closure into 11 months? And why aren't they telling cyclists this rather than leaving them to find it out themselves!


i've almost got used to it now.....although I see a new set of temp traffic lights has been introduced as you come off at staple hill


----------



## thornstar (6 Feb 2015)

Is that woman in the house on the private alleyway still unsubtly hiding tacks in sand?


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2015)

Last time I went down that way the barriers were removed and there looked to be no sign of any tacks, I still walked that section anyway.


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Feb 2015)

Is that new date for the path or the road bridge?


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2015)

On the Elgin site it's on a pin ON the cycle path


----------



## BigAl68 (8 Feb 2015)

It is mind boggling how this can overrun by so many months.


----------



## runner (8 Feb 2015)

i must keep a look out for tacks tomorrow....don't want a puncture on a cold winters morning...not wanting to moan about the councils attempt to keep the track safe and ice free but I do not remember so much grit/salt being thrown around and i've been cycling it for the last 10 years...h & s gone mad!!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (10 Feb 2015)

thornstar said:


> Is that woman in the house on the private alleyway still unsubtly hiding tacks in sand?


What's this?. Some Bristol post reader not liking cyclists?.
runner - it's not uncommon for things like this to overrun if issues with the local geology and earthworks are discovered. For example, the spanking new segregated cycle path in Bristol running along Clarence Road by the river has been partly completed but will be delayed due to issues with the river retaining wall. Needless to say, the local anti-cycling press has moaned about it as the traffic lights hold up motorists.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (10 Feb 2015)

Worth adding that some repointing work is also being undertaken in the Staple Hill tunnel, so probably worth the wait.


----------



## runner (12 Feb 2015)

I go past the location twice per day up to 6 days a week.....and I have yet to seen a workman....I'm sure they are there somewhere...perhaps they were just on a t break


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Feb 2015)

I agree with you @runner. 

The last real activity was a few weeks ago when they were putting some wooden fencing up the signal hill end. I can't understand what is taking so long and it is ruining my commute.


----------



## runner (12 Feb 2015)

As you approach the tunnel from the Bristol side there is a metal fence...now broken and lots of branches behind what's all that about?.....its beginning to resemble a dumping ground still the same when I rode past some 50mins ago.....


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Feb 2015)

I may give the engineer at SG council tomorrow to find out what is going on. I still have his number from when the signs changed from 8 to 22 weeks.


----------



## thornstar (13 Feb 2015)

runner said:


> As you approach the tunnel from the Bristol side there is a metal fence...now broken and lots of branches behind what's all that about?.....its beginning to resemble a dumping ground still the same when I rode past some 50mins ago.....



I noticed that today too. Maybe some youngsters drunk on alcopops taking their mopeds for a spin.


----------



## thornstar (13 Feb 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> What's this?. Some Bristol post reader not liking cyclists?.



There was a woman whose house is on an alleged private lane which was part of the original diversion route. Instead of contacting the council to say she wasn't cricket about the arrangements like any normal rational person would, she instead decided to bury tacks in sand and put up some of those plastic orange barriers drunk students tend to borrow from roadworks. I haven't been past there in a while so I didn't know if she's still doing it.

More here.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2015)

Why is it an alleged private lane? There are lots of bits that are privately owned, you only really find out when you report a pothole and discover that the council won't do anything to fix it. I use one private road lots and it's like the surface of the moon, but you just weave you're way around the craters and every so often they fill them badly (the road behind The Inn on The Green in Horfield).


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

There haven't been any barriers, sand or tacks for a number of weeks. I get off and push the bike through in the afternoon as not to piss off the locals. At 5.30am I cycle it.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (14 Feb 2015)

Talking of long distance cycle _paths. _Is this the longest path in the UK?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Feb 2015)

I doubt it as it's only 15 miles long. It is the busiest in the UK though


----------



## captain nemo1701 (14 Feb 2015)

thornstar said:


> There was a woman whose house is on an alleged private lane which was part of the original diversion route. Instead of contacting the council to say she wasn't cricket about the arrangements like any normal rational person would, she instead decided to bury tacks in sand and put up some of those plastic orange barriers drunk students tend to borrow from roadworks. I haven't been past there in a while so I didn't know if she's still doing it.
> 
> More here.


That's just off Soundwell Road near my house. I frequently walk along it when going shopping. I did wonder what the Chapter 8 barriers (highways name) were for as there seemed to be no roadworks. They aren't there anymore.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

I just gave Mike Johnson who has been running looking after this project for South Glos. It seems they are fairly confident that the path will reopen by the end of the month. I did tell him the signs either end of the closure tell a different story but he assured me that was for the project to complete and wouldn't impact the path.

I then asked him when they were planning the closure of the path at Bitton to resurface the 1 mile as mentioned in the latest cycle forum notes on their website and he told me he didn't know as he wasn't dealing with that project. I will be pinging an email off to them now.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

I got the standard we will reply to you in 5 days so I will see what they say then.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

Reply from south Gloucestershire council this afternoon. Very speedy I must say so all credit to them. 

"I’ve spoken to the team in charge of I’ve spoken to the team in charge of the resurfacing programme, and they tell me the work is planned to take place around May/June this year, but dates have not been finalised yet. It will unfortunately involve a full closure of the path for a period of time, from Bitton Station to Banes, and once details have been finalised I will distribute them to the cycle forum members. With regard to the current closure of the Staple Hill tunnel section, that is still on track to be reopened by the end of March."


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2015)

End of March ... That's only 4 weeks away  And I've learnt the diversion now finally and can get it right in both directions!


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

I can't wait to just keep pedaling through the tunnel. Seems longer than 5months to be honest.


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

@summerdays at least south Gloucestershire cc seem to have a decent cycling team and they reply to emails straight away unlike Bristol cc who get millions of central government money and don't seem to give a flying


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> @summerdays at least south Gloucestershire cc seem to have a decent cycling team and they reply to emails straight away unlike Bristol cc who get millions of central government money and don't seem to give a flying


I think it's getting through to the right department, and sometimes getting departments to talk to each other. And they keep having reshuffles to save money (apparently)!


----------



## BigAl68 (2 Mar 2015)

summerdays said:


> I think it's getting through to the right department, and sometimes getting departments to talk to each other. And they keep having reshuffles to save money (apparently)!



Do you work in politics? If not you should do


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Do you work in politics? If not you should do


I hate politics and all the manoeuvring that goes with it rather than being honest!


----------



## captain nemo1701 (2 Mar 2015)

The Railway Path is being resurfaced from Bitton?. Hmmm.,..interesting, never heard of that. Still, it's probably 30 years since the last time it was done!. Some small bits down from Fishponds got done a few years ago and are already showing tree root heave damage


----------



## captain nemo1701 (4 Mar 2015)

Local newspaper reports today that this stretch of the path will be closed for another two months. So that'll be near the end of April?.


----------



## summerdays (4 Mar 2015)

Humph! Just how bad could their planning be!



> "We have considered all the available options, including partially opening the site during peak commuter hours however because this is a construction site with heavy plant machinery in place, frequent deliveries and building work taking place it would not be safe to have the site open to cyclists and walkers at the same time.
> 
> "As the site is exposed to the elements, there is also a daily build-up of mud and dust which would not be pleasant to cycle or walk through.
> 
> "Having weighed up all the options, we will continue to keep the construction site closed, for safety reasons, until the work is completed."


I haven't seen much activity when I've been going past and I don't know why they don't think we can't cycle through mud and dust (isn't that the norm for some cycle paths).


----------



## mgarl10024 (12 Mar 2015)

http://www.betterbybike.info/News/bridge_widening_works_in_staple_hill/

From a Transport Planning Officer: "Unfortunately it seems that this closure has now been extended, there is no specific date mentioned in the article, but I am told that it is now hoped to re-open by the end of April."


----------



## Kahuczek (19 Mar 2015)

Took this pic on Sunday, still a fair bit of work to do ....


----------



## the_mikey (19 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> I can't wait to just keep pedaling through the tunnel. Seems longer than 5months to be honest.



At least once a year I cycle the whole thing from end to end, I'm looking forward to the prospect of being able to do it again soon, only this time I'll add the two tunnels in for good measure, I wonder how long a ride that'll be...


----------



## BigAl68 (19 Mar 2015)

the_mikey said:


> At least once a year I cycle the whole thing from end to end, I'm looking forward to the prospect of being able to do it again soon, only this time I'll add the two tunnels in for good measure, I wonder how long a ride that'll be...



I would like to be able to do it every day but hey ho. I am going to ring the council again.


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Mar 2015)

The cycle path saga is never ending it seems. Email just received from South Glos transport planning officer Lee Lodder. This is a second closure but this time without any actual diversion as there isn't a safe one it seems.

_We now have confirmed details of the forthcoming Railway path closure.

Between the 26th May and 19th June 2015 the Bristol / Bath Cycle path will be temporarily closed to undertake resurfacing works.

The proposed closure will be from the old railway station at Bitton southwards towards the boundary with BANES (you will need to leave/join the railway path at Saltford). Unfortunately there is no formal diversion route to follow, so cyclists will need to find their own way between Saltford and Bitton Station.


Advance warning signs with the dates of the closure will be erected on site approximately 1 month prior to the commencement of the works.

The surface of the existing cycle path is deteriorating quite badly in places. The proposed resurfacing will provide a nice smooth surface to cycle on and also reduce the requirement for regular maintenance._


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Mar 2015)

Seems you can ride the A4 or the A341 and take your life in your own hands and screw us commuters. But then they do sign off with this...

_Thanks to those attending the last cycle forum meeting, who fed back the importance of keeping the path open over the Bank Holiday weekend, you will note that this has been accounted for, as the closure will commence the day after Bank Holiday Monday.
_
Thats OK then... *South Glos council, committed to stopping cycling in 2015*


----------



## BigAl68 (23 Mar 2015)

Looks like guerrilla action will be the favored strategy. Hop onto the railway and walk the closure and hop back on as I am sure they wont be tearing the whole stretch up and if they do it may be time to dig out a more suited bike and ride through the closure.


----------



## recumbentpanda (29 Mar 2015)

Hum, what about guerrilla action to reclaim the road between Bath and Bitton. It ought to be a lovely ride, albeit good exercise with its rolling gradients, but the attitudes of drivers on there are quite shocking, not to mention local firms who ought to know better sending four axle trucks along it. A takeover by cyclists might save it from sliding down the hill again like it did last year!


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Apr 2015)

Just received this email from SGCC on the upcoming closure at Avon Valley railway. It seems the feedback that a number of users have given the council may have been listened to. 

All,

A further update on this closure:
Please note the commencement of this scheme has been put back by one week so that it does not clash with school half term. The revised date for the closure will be 1st to 19th June 2015.
During this period, if / when the construction works will allow, we will open the route back up to the public at weekends and also possibly evenings. Unfortunately due to the nature of the works we will not be in a position to notify of these times.
Regards
Lee Lodder
Transport Planning Officer
Strategic Transport Policy Team


----------



## summerdays (7 Apr 2015)

Every time I see this thread notification I secretly hope that it's going to be one saying they have managed to open the path early ..... I'm always disappointed!!!

How do you get notified by South Glos?


----------



## BigAl68 (7 Apr 2015)

CycleForum@southglos.gov.uk send them an email and they will add you to the email distribution list.

I had a good look at the tunnel over the weekend and they don't seem to have made any improvements. Maybe they will over the coming weeks but to be honest the ammout they must have had to spend on the extension to the scheduled works I doubt it will amount to much. Only another 3 weeks in theory...


----------



## captain nemo1701 (12 Apr 2015)

I saw them working on it today (Sunday), so double-time means they must be trying to get it completed asap.


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Apr 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I saw them working on it today (Sunday), so double-time means they must be trying to get it completed asap.



They must be on a final penalty clause as they haven't cared less for 6 months.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (12 Apr 2015)

Probably into Liquidated Damages. I see what they mean about unsafe to cycle through though - dumper truck on path, pallets of cement etc. I wouldn't want to cycle past that lot. Here's hoping it'll be fixed soon.

I rode out to the Bird in Hand pub. The apshalt down there is getting pretty bad, so I'm not complaining about the forthcoming closure to resurface it. It really needs it!.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I saw them working on it today (Sunday), so double-time means they must be trying to get it completed asap.


Or they are falling even further behind , I'm normally fairly positive but my hopes have been dashed so many times I'm not going to be celebrating till the first cyclist goes through the tunnel! And I better not get dripped on given they've had soooo long to fix every single one!


----------



## BigAl68 (12 Apr 2015)

captain nemo1701 said:


> Probably into Liquidated Damages. I see what they mean about unsafe to cycle through though - dumper truck on path, pallets of cement etc. I wouldn't want to cycle past that lot. Here's hoping it'll be fixed soon.
> 
> I rode out to the Bird in Hand pub. The apshalt down there is getting pretty bad, so I'm not complaining about the forthcoming closure to resurface it. It really needs it!.


That is the Bristol to Bath pave. I love a bit of Paris roubaix twice a day lol


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Apr 2015)

Arghhhh. 

The madness continues. Now today cycling along the canal from Bath towards the start of the cycle path there are huge signs. Canal path closed for 6 months.... To take down a bridge this time.


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2015)

It's doomed!!


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Apr 2015)

You couldn't make it up. This will be the year from hell on my usual day to day route of choice


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2015)

It's probably going to become the bike equivalent of the Forth Bridge ..... As soon as they finish one bit they start somewhere else, except in this case they don't wait till they finish before starting another stage!


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Apr 2015)

I love N4 as it is 15 miles of no cars, no pedestrians, no other people on bikes and lots of wildlife dodging joy in the morning and a bit less but equally enjoyable in the afternoon. The last 6 months have made me hate it at times. I want to get on my bike at 5am and ride all the way to Bristol uninterrupted again. Pff


----------



## Rasmus (17 Apr 2015)

A bit of positive news popped up on my twitter feed:


----------



## summerdays (17 Apr 2015)

Yeah party time 

Twitter was useless today seemed to be in some major update all the time, haven't looked since.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Apr 2015)

It's good however it still isn't finished and there will be a few more closures it seems. And then of course there is the Bitton closure coming up in June.... I will be happy to be able to get to work faster but I am still disgusted it went from 8 weeks to 8 months.


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

OK I will be having a good look at the tunnel and path in a couple of hours and if it is anything like Tuesday I have great doubts it will be opening at all. We discussed the tunnel and the widening works at length last night with a number of my cycling mates over a few too many beers and ciders and there is a growing opinion that all of this work is a precursor to making it a rapid transit route. I am not one for conspiracy theories however there were some knowledgeable people who have been involved with Sustrans and the local cycling movements for many years so who knows.


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

I don't think there would be the room to do so even after the widening scheme at Lawrence Hill (she says hopefully), though that wouldn't prevent it joining further along.


----------



## fatblokish (30 Apr 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Arghhhh.
> 
> The madness continues. Now today cycling along the canal from Bath towards the start of the cycle path there are huge signs. Canal path closed for 6 months.... To take down a bridge this time.


 Do you mean the river path or is this another closure along the canal?


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

The canal between Windsor bridge and green Park. Saying that it's still open as of yesterday @fatblokish


----------



## BigAl68 (30 Apr 2015)

The good news is the tunnel looks like it's opening tomorrow as they were jet washing and have moved most of the rubble away...


----------



## recumbentpanda (30 Apr 2015)

It's a funny thing, but I notice that many of my fellow Bathonians get very confused about their local waterways. The bit between Windsor bridge and Green Park is the River Avon, as you will find if you follow it downstream to Bristol and (clue) Avonmouth, or upstream to (clue) Bradford on Avon. The wet bit with not much of a current that runs from Widcombe (Bath) out to Reading is the Kenneth and Avon canal. The short by-pass between the Flightworks Bridge/Hermann Miller factory and Brassmill Lane is the New Cut, so called because around here the 18th century is still news.

I know this because canoeist. 

I'll shut up now.

Till next time :-)


----------



## summerdays (30 Apr 2015)

So there is a new cut in both Bristol and Bath?


----------



## Rasmus (2 May 2015)

Sustrans are looking for case studies of how the closures affect daily users:

https://twitter.com/IanBarrettSW/status/594403919314493440



> Please email southwestteam@sustrans.org.uk with how Councils' Railway Path closures will affect you


----------



## runner (2 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> The good news is the tunnel looks like it's opening tomorrow as they were jet washing and have moved most of the rubble away...


is it open yet....didn't cycle that way on Friday night....as i was in a hurry home to clean the bike!!


----------



## summerdays (2 May 2015)

I've been waiting to see who here is first through .... I'm feeling the lurgy so I'm not riding anywhere!


----------



## BigAl68 (3 May 2015)

It was open yesterday


----------



## recumbentpanda (3 May 2015)

summerdays said:


> So there is a new cut in both Bristol and Bath?


There is indeed. Bristol's is much longer and deeper, in fact many people who don't know what it's called assume it's the natural course of the tidal bit of the (Bristol) Avon.

In fact, the Floating Harbour (Bristol Docks) was created by damming the Avon with a giant lock to let ships in and out. The flow of the river meanwhile, was channelled south of the harbour in the New Cut, reputedly dug by Napoleonic prisoners of war. The Feeder Canal meanwhile, was dug from above the tide-weir at Newbridge (Bristol) to tap off water from the river and keep the harbour topped up.

All this aquatic history has cycling significance because these waterways nearly all have towpaths or other accompanying routes that have become important cycle routes, being generally, comparatively flat.


----------



## summerdays (3 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It was open yesterday
> 
> View attachment 87598


This might mean I need to go to the main office next week, just to try it out, so hopefully Tuesday or Wednesday as long as I'm feeling less cold like and it's not raining....


----------



## runner (5 May 2015)

It was great to travel straight through to Bristol Centre today...well apart from a little detour at Lawrence Hill However the work does not appear to be finished....is this just a reprieve? I loved the fancy ironwork just after teewell hill and the bent steel rails thrown on the side....still not complaining I forgot how nice it was without having to detour...but I may do the detour one night this week...for old time sake


----------

